# Need to give my Buns away to a good home - Bothell, Washington USA



## Madalynster (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I am extremely sad to be putting up my babies for adoption but honestly it will be best for them. I am really not able to afford even they're food as I can barely feed myself. It's sad but I know giving them to a good home will help me get back on my feet. 

Desmond is about a year and a half old, he is the Black/brown netherland dwarf. Charlie is my cute little lionhead dwarf poofball. They are a bonded pair, so I really don't think i can break them up. I actually had to sell their cage for food, so they have a makeshift cage right now made out of bookshelves. 

Please if you are in Washington near Seattle, let me know if you are interested or if you know of anyone. I want them to go to a good home. I was going to charge a 60 re-homing fee.




CHARLIE




DESMOND


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry you are in this situation.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm very sorry that you're stuck in a rut like this. Hoping things get easier for you.


----------



## Madalynster (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks guys! It will get better hopefully, I just want my bunnies to go to a safe a good home. I have put them on craigslist but am incredibly worried about giving them to someone I don't know.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 17, 2012)

ray:


----------



## Samara (Jul 17, 2012)

:feelbetter:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 17, 2012)

Have you tried to contact a rabbit rescue? Rescues often will help with food and hay so you can keep your rabbits. I know mine in FL does. Some places you can try: 

http://rabbithaven.org/
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/WA42.html
http://rabbit.rescueshelter.com/Washington


----------



## Madalynster (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks Patti! I will check these out


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 17, 2012)

Send me an email at [email protected]
Maybe we can work this out.


----------



## cerigirl (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about the situation that you are in. I dearly love my buns and could not imagine having to give them up. I hope Patti's suggestion helps. Please keep us posted Madalyster.


----------



## Madalynster (Jul 20, 2012)

Yea, I just can't do it, I love my bunnies so much. Luckily my friends see that and bought me bunny food for the next month. I just came home last night and both the buns were laying on my bed snuggling and I just knew I can't live without them. thank you all so much for your support. Now I just need to build them a better cage so they don't screw up my apartment as much as they did the last one.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear this!


----------

